
SSDs are on track to get bigger and cheaper thanks to PLC technology - jonbaer
https://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2019/09/new-intel-toshiba-ssd-technologies-squeeze-more-bits-into-each-cell/
======
garyclarke27
About time. I just bought a Macbook Air for my daughter and was astonished to
find that the only available models in the shops (in Portugal) had a measly
128 GB. Also that 1TB ssd is still a luxury in laptops ie zero progress in 6
years! My 2013 Macbook Pro has 1 TB and still works fine, so I’m reluctant to
replace it, considering how little they have advanced and how expensive they
still are.

~~~
llampx
That's just Apple being Apple though. You can buy a fast SSD on the open
market for $1/10GB now. 500GB for $50 is the sweet spot.

------
Havoc
Glad to see things are progressing rapidly

Disagree an the conclusion that it'll be niche. A big chunk of consumers will
be fine with big cheap space with writes that fall off a cliff if you write
too fast.

Eg I could use that for a steam library. My Internet can't keep up with 80 MBs
anyway

And all those Facebook machines out there won't care either

------
dokem
Can someone explain what it means to store more than one bit per NAND cell.
for PLC does this mean reading/writing a voltage to the cell with a 5 bit
DAC/ADC?

~~~
Arbalest
Pretty much. It means that each cell has 2^5 (32) distinct voltage ranges for
each potential 5 bit combination.

